# question. speed of a factory bullet out of 16 inch AR15



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Can some one tell me the the fps of blackhills gold 52 hp match bullet out of a 16 inch AR15 gun ? I need info to make a drop down turret from Trenton Industries. i know it is 3240 FPS for 24 inch barrel but what would it be for a 16 barrel ? could some one shoot one through there machine and let me know OR EMAIL ME AND I WILL SEND YOU 5 SHELLS FOR A TEST. thanks. Marty


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is an article on shorter barrels in a 223.

http://www.accuratereloading.com/223sb.html


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

SOUTH DAKOTA BEAR FAN. Thanks for the posting info. problem is i dont know what kind of powder on this chart black hills gold uses for thre 52 gr match hollowpoint ? would you know or have one of those machnes to do a test for me ? marty


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PM me I am in Jamestown and have the chronographs and everything you need. I should be able to find time to help you out. We can make a run into the country one day and try your ammo with your rifle.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have always figured and 25-30 fps per inch in smaller calibers and been really close shooting across the chrono, but each rifle will be different too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My 22 inch Winchester Featherweight with my 50 gr V-Max load is between 3350 and 3390 depending on temperature. That same load in my 16 inch DPMS is a flat 3000 fps. So for six inches I loose 350 fps. Of course that's with that powder and that load.

I like ball powders, but I just loaded 100 rounds of 55 gr soft point with R15. I am hoping for 3100 fps out of the 16 inch. We will see next time we get a nice half dry day. 

I picked up a pound of Superformance but I can't find any loads for the 223. That's OK, I picked it up mostly for the 300WSM. I see it looks great for heavy bullets in the 22-250 and 243. It will only be good for lighter bullets in the 300WSM. Oh, well, I'm sure I can use it for something.


----------

